# Applebee's: Free meals for vets on 11 Nov



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Nov 2011)

I'm normally reluctant to get involved in campaigns such as this, but as the preferred channels were used and it looks like a good deal for many of you, I thought I'd share.



> Hello Mike,
> 
> Hope you are well. I thought your members would be interested to know that my client, Applebee's Canada, is inviting all veterans and active duty Canadian Forces for a free lunch or dinner on Remembrance Day. This is the 3rd year we are extending the offer, and last year we served more than 2000 meals. I'm attaching a release that explains a bit more about the offer. Thank you again for all your dedicated work to Canada – we appreciate you.
> 
> ...



I'll go one further and suggest that anyone enjoying a free meal on the 11th donate the money they would have spent to the Solder On fund.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pat in Halifax (4 Nov 2011)

Good stuff. I just forwarded the release to NDHQ CWO and MCCPO and added your suggestion too.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Nov 2011)

We've visited the local restaurant in each of the past two years... and gone back on different occasions. Sadly this year I'm working nights on Nov 11.


----------

